# Free Photo Stock Website



## MyWebsiteAdviser (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello all,

A few months ago I lunched free photo stock website - Download Free Photos

I'l be glad to hear your opinions about my website.
Tell me what do you think about website design.


Thanks,
Alex


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 6, 2009)

Website is nice, looks smooth.

Not sure about the "download stock photos for free" concept.

I didnt read through much of the site, but what is the benefit for the people who are spending their time to put images up?  Or are they all your images?


----------



## bstockphoto (Nov 6, 2009)

From experience, to make that work you need a lot more photos than you currently have. You also need to make some serious improvements to the keywording and search, it looks like images don't have descriptions or keywords at the moment? they need them, the descriptions for SEO (making a description out of the title is hopeless) and the keywords so that people can find the images easily. have a look into stemming (porter stemmer etc) so that searching for bananas brings up that bunch of bananas you have that are just labelled 'banana fruit'

I've reveiwed 100's of free sites, there is money in it, but its a hard industry to crack into, quality is not the main driver, and look to monetize on selling higher resolutons or microstock affiliations - visitors wont 'donate'


----------



## MyWebsiteAdviser (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your reply.

Currently there are only mine photos on the website. 

About keyword and description, I'm planning add these features in the future.

Bstockphoto: You wrote "quality is not the main driver", for your opinion, what is the main driver ?


----------



## battletone (Nov 8, 2009)

MyWebsiteAdviser said:


> Bstockphoto: You wrote "quality is not the main driver", for your opinion, what is the main driver ?



I would say "quantity", and "good enough".  People with the mindset of wanting the best usually understand the best costs money.


----------



## SimpleFoto (Dec 18, 2009)

How are you planning on making money with this?  Just with the ads?  or other ways...


----------

